# Meds for Pet Bug Out Bags



## FloridaPrepper (Jul 20, 2016)

Both of my animals are dependent on medications for survival. I have bug out bags ready for them, but have not yet figured out a way to get the extra meds they will need if SHTF. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Depends on what kind of Medication they are on, and whether or not there are alternatives, such as Herbal Medication. Sadly though we may have to make the hard decision to let our Ill Pets move on to a better place, in the event we are no longer able to provide for their Medications.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Talk to your vet. Tell him you'd like extras on hand in case of an emergency that would keep you from coming in on time. Tell him hurricane season is starting soon and finding a vet to prescribe what ever meds they need without re evaluation and re testing in your place of evacuation would be hard and expensive.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm eating mine before I bug out. Problem solved!
J/K


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope you are saving some bullets for them for when you run out of their meds in a long term event. My husband already knows if any of ours fall sick and need life long treatment that is not sustainable in a SHTF event he is going to have to put them down. Our daughter even understands this will happen.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not know what the meds are or if they are a controlled substance or not. I have also never been in your situation. I would hope that any vet you use regularly would allow you to keep at least an extra 30 day supply on hand.

I don't know the name of a med I used to calm my black lab down. She was a year old and full of more piss and vinegar than any others I have had. We would get in the car to go anywhere and she was front to back to front to back... For even a short trip. When they were passing or enthusiasm, she got in line more than twice, that is for sure. Her first 3 hour car trip was coming up and I asked my vet for something to put her out for the trip. She had no troubles giving be a bottle of 30 pills. She said to start her off with a half a pill. I gave her two and she didn't even blink the entire trip. The car was packed full so she had to stay in the front seat, but she was ready for action the entire time! Gave her three for the return trip, same thing. Told the vet when we got back and she said that they would put a much larger dog down for the count. Guess I was just the lucky one when I got her.

Sorry, I tend to ramble and wander a bit. Back OT. I would ask your vet for whatever makes you comfortable, 30, 60 or 90 days supply.


----------

